# S7-Programme prüfen ||



## mbauer (9 April 2011)

SO, nochmal.

Ich kann leider auf meinen Thread nicht Antworten, irgendwas stimmt mit dem Forum nicht. Ich kann keinen neuen Beiträge verfassen, deswegen eine neue Anmeldung.



bike schrieb:


> Es gibt eben inzwischen die Meinung, dass man jeden Fehler im Vorfeld findet und nur fertige, perfekte Programme in die Maschine oder Anlagen übertragen werden muss.



Hallo Forum!

Genauso sieht es aus. Ich muss wohl erstmal noch ein paar Hintergrundinfos loswerden, sonst versteht niemand mein Problem. Die Firma wo ich arbeite erstellt die Software für den Endkunden, die IBN wird meist separat vergeben. Mal machen wir auch die IBN, aber meist nicht. Schon wird sich jetzt mancher sagen - da muss ich meine Scheisse nicht in Betrieb nehmen. Auch nicht übel ;-) Aber es gibt einen Haken. Die Firma die dann die IBN macht, die macht Mehrleistung geltend, die uns in Rechnung gestellt wird. Wer sich da auskennt weiss dass man mit Mehrleistung schön Kohle macht. Das ging jetzt schon mehrere male finanziell nicht gut aus. Ich und meine Kollegen schiessen die Programme mit jeweills über 4000 Eingängen und Ausgängen incl F-Teil und Visu in ca 300h zusammen. Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit um alles intensiv zu kontrollieren. Ausserdem findet man in der Rferenzliste zB nicht wenn ich einen Ausgang an 2 verschiedenen Ventilbausteinen an OUT zuweise. Deshalb die frage wie das andere handhaben.

Sicherlich ist diese Konstellation nicht so sehr verbreitet, meist sind wohl Konstruktion und IBN aus einer Hand.

Michael


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

mbauer schrieb:


> SO, nochmal.
> 
> Ich kann leider auf meinen Thread nicht Antworten, irgendwas stimmt mit dem Forum nicht. Ich kann keinen neuen Beiträge verfassen, deswegen eine neue Anmeldung.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das mit den Forum alles stimmt, hast du dich richtig Angemeldet?

Zu deinen Problemm, 4000 Ein bzw. Ausgänge wenn ihr das in 300h zusammen
wurschtelt mit HMI, kann das Programm nur Anspruchslos sein, selbst dann halte
ich das nicht für möglich. Also da es ja so einfach gestrickt ist, könnte ich mir
nur vorstellen das mit einer Makro-Struktur zusammen zu stellen, so das es 
mehr ein Parametrieren wie Programmieren wird. Vlt könnt ihr ja Quellen 
mit einen selbstgestrickten Software automatisch zusammenstellen. 
Extra ein Prüfprogramm für unterschiedliche Anlagen Konstellationen zu erstellen,
seh ich bei euren Zeitrahmen als unrealistisch an, da ist es vlt günstiger wenn
ihr extra ein bis zwei Inbetriebnehmer einstellt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2011)

Naja, im Anlagenbau kommen schonmal schnell viele E/As zusammen. Wenn ein Schieber z.B. alleine schon 20 E/A verbraucht und man 100 Schieber hat läppert sich das.
Allerdings wer solch große Anlagen macht und sich nicht wenigstens die grobe Programm-Struktur automatisch erzeugt, macht gewaltig was verkehrt.

Bei mir wird sowas automatisch aus einer Excel-Datei erzeugt. Antriebs-/Messungsbausteine, HMI-Datenbasis, Alarmlogging etc. mit einem Mausklick. Und da brauche ich nachher nicht prüfen ob ein Ausgang mehrmals zugewiesen wird - das kann einfach nicht sein.


----------



## zotos (9 April 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Naja, im Anlagenbau kommen schonmal schnell viele E/As zusammen.
> ...



Und wenn man es noch Redundant ausführt so wie Helmut_von_der_Reparatur seine Beiträge verdoppelt sich die Anzahl auch ganz schnell. 

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: SCNR


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

mbauer schrieb:


> Die Firma wo ich arbeite erstellt die Software für den Endkunden, die IBN wird meist separat vergeben.



In dieser Konstellation ist dem BESCHISS an euch Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Da könnt ihr noch so gut sein wie ihr wollt, wenn nicht wenigstens ein
Aufpasser von euch bei der IBN dabei ist, können die euch immer nach 
Strich und Faden in die Pfanne hauen. Für Hardware geschriebene 
Software ist niemals auch nur annähernd Fehlerfrei. 

Ausnahmen davon bilden nur streng komponentenbasierte Systeme als 
da wären

- Viele gleiche Motoren
- Viele gleiche Ventile
- Viele gleiche Vakuumpumpen
- Viele gleiche Generatoren

in so einem Umfeld arbeitet man mit Komponentennummern.
und einer sehr großen Excelliste.

Damit kann man dann das Programm sehr schön modularisieren und offline testen.

Sobald aber Schrittketten und spezielle offline nicht testbare Technologie
im Projekt ist wird es Essig mit dem Softwaretest.

Bei Interesse gern mehr Infos.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei Interesse gern mehr Infos.
> 
> Frank



interesse!

(reicht diese formlose anmeldung?)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

Ja das intressiert mich auch!


----------



## marlob (9 April 2011)

Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> interesse!
> (reicht diese formlose anmeldung?)





Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja das intressiert mich auch!





marlob schrieb:


> Interessiert mich auch.



Sacht mal, hab ihr heute nen Clown gefrühstückt  

Aber ihr könnt mich gern nächste Woche im Büro besuchen.

Frank


----------



## marlob (9 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Sacht mal, hab ihr heute nen Clown gefrühstückt
> 
> Aber ihr könnt mich gern nächste Woche im Büro besuchen.
> 
> Frank


Hast du Bier im Büro? Da hätte ich Interesse dran


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Hast du Bier im Büro? Da hätte ich Interesse dran



Das sind die Koordinaten:

51.060539,13.739816

einfach bei 

http://maps.google.de/

eingeben. Da gibt es im Umfeld Kneipen ohne Ende  

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Sacht mal, hab ihr heute nen Clown gefrühstückt



ja, hat komisch geschmeckt.



IBFS schrieb:


> Aber ihr könnt mich gern nächste Woche im Büro besuchen.



du könntest auch ein 14-tägiges seminar anbieten. das thema an sich ist ja schier unerschöpflich...


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du könntest auch ein 14-tägiges seminar anbieten. das thema an sich ist ja schier unerschöpflich...



Das könnt ich garnicht bezahlen ..... und die Entziehungskur nachher erst recht nicht  

Frank


----------



## bike (9 April 2011)

mbauer schrieb:


> Die Firma wo ich arbeite erstellt die Software für den Endkunden, die IBN wird meist separat vergeben. Mal machen wir auch die IBN, aber meist nicht. Schon wird sich jetzt mancher sagen - da muss ich meine Scheisse nicht in Betrieb nehmen. Auch nicht übel ;-) Aber es gibt einen Haken. Die Firma die dann die IBN macht, die macht Mehrleistung geltend, die uns in Rechnung gestellt wird. Wer sich da auskennt weiss dass man mit Mehrleistung schön Kohle macht.



Dann solltet ihr einmal über euer Geschäftsmodel nachdenken.
Das Thema kenne ich auch, im Büro mal eben etwas Code schmieden und die Inbetriebnahmen gegen Festpreis vergeben.
Wenn dann etwas nicht passt, dann wird geheult, weil es mehr kostet.


bike


P.S: also mir imponieren die paar erwähnten E/A eigentlich nicht.
Es ist doch völlig egal wie groß oder klein die Anlage ist. Wichtig ist gut programmiert wird.


----------



## mbauer (10 April 2011)

*Antwort*

Guten Abend,

hier mein Wort zum Sonntag. Also ich kann das Geschäftsmodell nicht beeinflussen, da ich nur einer der Wasserträger bin. Betrug ist nicht Tür und Tor geöffnet, da die Mehrleistungen ja auch begründet werden müssen. Und um mal nen Merker zuzuweisen da akzeptiert man wohl keine 2 Stunden. Es geht schlicht und einfach darum die Fehler schon im Büro zu finden. Schön wenn ihr so toll seid und Fehler von vornherein aussschlissen könnt, wir nicht! Wir kopieren viel aus schon realisierten Projekten zusammen, es arbeiten manchmal über 5 Leute an einem Projekt. Viele Köche verderben den Brei, aber so ist es nun einmal. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit um diese Fehler zu minimieren und will nicht wissen wie perfekt andere sind.

Bisher kamen nur Antworten die solche Prüfungen als sinnlos abtun, ich sehe das nicht so! Ich suche Lösungen und will mir aus mehreren Sachen eine Strategie erarbeiten.

Michael


----------



## mbauer (10 April 2011)

*Bedarf*

übrigens wenn man fragt wer Viagra benötigt sagt auch keiner ja. Fragt sich nur wer das Zeug dann kauft.


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

mbauer schrieb:


> übrigens wenn man fragt wer Viagra benötigt sagt auch keiner ja. Fragt sich nur wer das Zeug dann kauft.



Hilft Viagra dir?
Bei deinem Problem?
Junge, du musst aufhören zu träumen.

Es gibt für die meisten Hochsprachen Parser, die Fehler finden ( sollen)
Doch das geht in der Automatisierung nicht.
Wenn ihr wiederkehrende Funktionen habt, dann schreib dir doch eine Simulation. Dann die PLC simulieren und gut ist es.
Doch z.B. die Verzögerung bei Pneumatik kannst du nicht so einfach festlegen. Da beginnt das Problem schon, wo steht die Anlage.
Luftfeuchte, Verrohrung und ....
Das selbe ist bei anderen mechanischen Funktionen.


bike 


P.S: und wenn du das Forum beherrscht, dann bist du etwas weiter 

Edit: Das Wort zum Sonntag kommt bei uns vom Pfarrer, der kann das.


----------



## Nordischerjung (12 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das sind die Koordinaten:
> 
> 51.060539,13.739816
> 
> ...



Du hast ja ein komisches Büro, so öffentlich *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2011)

Habt ihr Euch mal HIERMIT auseinandergesetzt ?


----------



## mbauer (12 April 2011)

*Lösungen*

Gute Abend!

Da habe ich doch eine grössere Diskussion ausgelöst. Winmod ist nichts für uns, da wir nicht erst Simulationsmodelle für 4000 Eingänge erstellen wollen. Ich stelle mir ein Programm vor was mir sagt M40.0 Zuweisung fehlt, E100.2 Zuweisung von Eingang usw. Da wir komplett symbolisch reinkopieren sinnd schon die tollsten Sachen passiert. Da gingen Zuweisungen auf Eingänge usw. Ich habe schon ein S7-Tool getestet, aber das ist nichts für uns. Graph-Ketten werden nicht berücksichtigt, Datenbausteine werden auch nicht ausgewertet (Visu-Zugriffe). 

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht dass das Thema so stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es üblich dass Kontruktion und IBN aus einer Hand kommt und die eigenen Fehler spätestens da gefunden werden.

Michael


----------



## bike (12 April 2011)

mbauer schrieb:


> Gute Abend!
> 
> Da habe ich doch eine grössere Diskussion ausgelöst. Winmod ist nichts für uns, da wir nicht erst Simulationsmodelle für 4000 Eingänge erstellen wollen. Ich stelle mir ein Programm vor was mir sagt M40.0 Zuweisung fehlt, E100.2 Zuweisung von Eingang usw. Da wir komplett symbolisch reinkopieren sinnd schon die tollsten Sachen passiert. Da gingen Zuweisungen auf Eingänge usw. Ich habe schon ein S7-Tool getestet, aber das ist nichts für uns. Graph-Ketten werden nicht berücksichtigt, Datenbausteine werden auch nicht ausgewertet (Visu-Zugriffe).
> 
> ...



Dann schreib doch ein Programm oder zumindest ein Pflichtenheft, was ihr braucht. Es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden, der gegen Bares euch so ein Programm entwickelt.
Wenn dann kein sinnvolles Programm herauskommt, dann musst du nicht enttäuscht sein, du hast es versucht.

Also wir bauen unsere Projekte aus Quellen, da passiert nichts besonderes. Passt eine Zuweisung oder Symbol nicht, dann bleibt der Compiler stehen.

Und wenn, so wie bei uns die Symbolik von der Hardware kommen, dann kann man mit nicht verwendete Symbole dies sehr einfach suchen.

Unabhängig davon würde ich über meine Programmierung nachdenken, ob dies so wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist.

Zur Inbetriebnahme:
Wenn Geld verbrennt wird, möchte ich dabei sein. 
Sprich wenn etwas schief läuft möchte ich wissen warum es so lief und wie dies für die Zukunft abgestellt werden kann.



bike


----------



## marlob (12 April 2011)

mbauer schrieb:


> Gute Abend!
> 
> Da habe ich doch eine grössere Diskussion ausgelöst. Winmod ist nichts für uns, da wir nicht erst Simulationsmodelle für 4000 Eingänge erstellen wollen. ...


Dabei könnte dich die Engineeringassistenz von WinMod ünterstützen.


----------



## mbauer (15 April 2011)

*WinMod*

Guten Abend Forum,

ich glaube nicht dass Winmod etwas für uns ist. Es ist erst einmal Aufwand diese Modelle zu erstellen, vom Mechaniker gibt es dafür nichts. Ich will einfach nur ein Tool um die Sache durchlaufen zu lassen und keine virtuelle Inbetriebnahme machen. Ich habe schon den Herrn M**** angeschrieben ob sich am Funktionsumfang seines Tools etwas machen lässt, aber scheinbar wird auf Mails nicht reagiert. Thema angehakt! Die Demo von S7_REF sieht nicht übel aus. Ich hätte gerne noch mehr Möglichkieten aufgezeigt bekommen, aber scheinbar gibt es nichts anderes.

Michael


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 April 2011)

Habt ihr schonmal überlegt sowas selber zu schreiben? Wenn ihr der Meinung seid dass so ein Tool eure Programmqualität signifikant erhöht, sollte es sich rechnen da etwas Arbeit zu investieren.

Und wenn es nur so funktioniert, dass man das Programm in eine AWL-Quelle exportiert und dann die Dateien durchforstet. Die Schreibzugriffe die auch über die Step7-Referenzliste erfasst werden hat man ja ziemlich schnell abgehakt.


----------



## mbauer (17 April 2011)

*Tool*



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal überlegt sowas selber zu schreiben? Wenn ihr der Meinung seid dass so ein Tool eure Programmqualität signifikant erhöht, sollte es sich rechnen da etwas Arbeit zu investieren.
> 
> Und wenn es nur so funktioniert, dass man das Programm in eine AWL-Quelle exportiert und dann die Dateien durchforstet. Die Schreibzugriffe die auch über die Step7-Referenzliste erfasst werden hat man ja ziemlich schnell abgehakt.



Guten Abend!

ja wenn das so einfach wäre. 

1. wir programmieren nur S7 und keine PC-Anwendungen
2. so eine Entwicklung (wenn wir jemanden dafür hätten) verschlingt sich >400 Mannstunden -> 24000€ wer soll das bezahlen??

Wie schon erwähnt habe ich 2 Tools gefunden. Doch ich glaube nicht dass das alles ist. 2 Sachen sind mir aber für die Lösungsfindund zu wenig. Es kann doh nicht sein dass wir die Einzigen sind die soetwas benötign. Programmiert ihr alle so toll dass ihr das nicht braucht? Oder sind Fehler egal weil ihr auch die IBN macht?

Michael


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 April 2011)

mbauer schrieb:


> Programmiert ihr alle so toll dass ihr das nicht braucht? Oder sind Fehler egal weil ihr auch die IBN macht?
> 
> Michael



2x Klares Ja. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## knarf (18 April 2011)

Hallo,
schau einmal hier http://www.ibn-service.com/index.htm

Ich habe mir selber einer S7-Plausibilitätschecker geschrieben der die Dif-Datei der Querverweisliste auswertet. Dort erkenne ich Doppelzuweisungen von Merkern. Leider braucht das checken eines großen Programmes relativ lange (es müßte von mir noch einmal optimiert werden, habe aber gerade keine Zeit).
Bei Bedarf kann sich der Themenstarter dieses Beitrages noch einmal bei mir melden.

Gruß Frank


----------

